# selling real estate in Georgetown Penang



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

Recommendation. please, for a Real Estate person to handle the sale of our penthouse in Times Square, Georgetown. Any ethical persons out there?


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Carine Saw
0124296529

Straight up and a great realtor.

I cannot recommend her highly enough. Did great work for me. 

Tell her Tim sent you. 

-t


----------



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

*Selling a penthouse, Times Square*

Thanks pal - coming over this week, will check her out.



thewitt said:


> Carine Saw
> 0124296529
> 
> Straight up and a great realtor.
> ...


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## worldbest (Sep 4, 2011)

*Great realtor*



Miles Quartermaine said:


> Recommendation. please, for a Real Estate person to handle the sale of our penthouse in Times Square, Georgetown. Any ethical persons out there?


Helene hp no. +60124729138
she is very resourceful and highly professional.

Cheers,

Worldbest


----------



## MiamiGreen (Aug 17, 2010)

*Hi*



Miles Quartermaine said:


> Recommendation. please, for a Real Estate person to handle the sale of our penthouse in Times Square, Georgetown. Any ethical persons out there?


Comeon, Please go direct to any Established Real Estate Agency such as
Henry Butcher, ReapField and etc.
It's better then trusting post here.


----------



## mrdamon88 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a penthouse unit in Times Square too, a penthouse at Birch Regency..plan to sell it out but a direct owner would be better than going through some agents =).. Do let me know if there is anyone interested. PM me.. [email protected]


----------

